# CRNA Employment Status



## njohnson0476 (Jul 30, 2009)

HELP!

First of all we are in TX, Medicare J4.  Does a CRNA have to be employed by a physician in order to bill under the physicians tax id number, or can they have a contractual employment agreement?

If anyone knows the answer to this I appreciate your help in advance.


----------



## jdrueppel (Jul 30, 2009)

You can bill for a CRNA under contract.  It's in the CMS Manual as noted below.  And, of course, for those payers that require credentialing you will have to credential the CRNA under your group/entity and re-assign benefits.

140 - Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist (CRNA) Services
(Rev. 1, 10-01-03)
B3-16003, B3-16003 A, B3-3040.4, B3-4172
Section 9320 of OBRA 1986 provides for payment under a fee schedule to certified registered nurse anesthetists (CRNAs) and anesthesia assistants (AAs). CRNAs and AAs may bill Medicare directly for their services or have payment made to an employer or an entity under which they have a contract. This could be a hospital, physician or ASC. This provision is effective for services rendered on or after January 1, 1989.

This is Chapter 12 of the CMS Manual.  Here's the link:
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Julie, CPC


----------



## nurse2010 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Follow Up Question on Billing for CRNA services...*

But can the CRNA bill under his/her own TAX ID number? I have a good friend who just became a CRNA and wants to practice in Arizona.

I am not too familiar with CRNA services in that state. I am aware of MCRs chapter 12, #140.

Thank you for the anticipated reply.


----------

